# lsmod, modprobe and rmmod crashes

## credo

Hi,

I recently rebuilt my kernel to add Module Unloading support. However, now everytime I run lsmod, modprobe or rmmod, those processes dont respond.

Modules *ARE* loaded on startup though. However, i am unable to shutdown cleanly, as the system freezes when unloading ALSA modules.

Any ideas?

Cheers

----------

## moocha

The usual: What kernel version? What compiler? What binutils? What module-init-tools / modutils?

In short, please post the output of

```
emerge --info 
```

and of

```
/sbin/modprobe --version
```

----------

## credo

Sorry, here is the info:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r8 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.8

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Oct 24 2004, 12:15:55)]

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r2, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.7.9, 1.9.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1, 2.15.92.0.2-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r1, 2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks sandbox sfperms userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS=""

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/etc/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acl alsa apm avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bonobo cdr crypt cups divx4linux dvd dvdr eds encode esd evo fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal imagemagick imlib ipv6 irmc java jpeg junit kde ldap libwww mad mikmod mono motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls nntp nptl nvidia oggvorbis opengl oss pam pda pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype userlocales xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"
```

```
# /sbin/modprobe --version

module-init-tools version 3.1
```

I am using kernel version linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 (Gentoo Dev Sources), GCC 3.4.3-r1, Binutils 2.15.92.0.2-r2. Modutils is not installed.

Cheers for your help

----------

## moocha

Huh. I use those exact compiler, binutils and module-init-toos versions. I tried that kernel and it wouldn't reproduce your issue. This is very odd... I'll try to look around and will get back to you if I can come up with any more info.

----------

## veljkos

Hi,

I have same problem! Does anybody have the solution for this?

```
 # modprobe --version

module-init-tools version 3.0

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.4 (#1, Oct 24 2004, 12:15:55)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r2, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.7.9, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r3

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups encode esd f77 fam font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## kjohara

modprobe --version

module-init-tools version 3.1

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.0, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r2 [2.2.3 (#1, Oct  9 2003, 22:01:46)]

dev-lang/python:     2.2.3-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r5

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.14.90.0.6-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.19

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr compositor crypt cscope cups dvd emacs encode esd ethereal exif f77 fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jikes jpeg junit libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pdf pdflib perl plotutils png pnm ppds python qt quicktime readline ruby sdl slang speex spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb x86 xml xml2 xmms xv zlib video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## kjohara

Turning off CONFIG_PREEMPT seemed to help me.

----------

## etnoy

Please, file a bug about it if you needed to do that to resolve the issue.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

